# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Hollyoaks Later not returning for new series in 2014

## Perdita

Hollyoaks bosses have confirmed that late-night spinoff show Hollyoaks Later is to take a break from screens, Digital Spy can reveal.

The after-dark drama has aired annually on E4 for six series, but will not return for a new run this year.

The decision to rest Later is a joint one between Channel 4 and Hollyoaks' production company Lime Pictures, who are currently focusing on the main 6.30pm show which was named Best Soap at the British Soap Awards last month.

A Lime Pictures spokesperson told Digital Spy today: "We love Hollyoaks Later and are very proud of the six series that have run.

"This year Channel 4 and Lime Pictures have decided that in order to retain focus on the main Hollyoaks brand that Hollyoaks Later will take a break.

"No decision has been made yet about whether it will return next year but we will keep you posted."

Hollyoaks Later launched in 2008 and has since become an annual event for the soap, airing as five hour-long episodes across one week on E4.

Memorable moments in the spinoff have included Sarah Barnes's horrifying skydiving death, Bonnie Tyler's surprise cameo in 2009, Rae Wilson's murder at the hands of serial killer Silas Blissett and Brendan Brady's near-death experience in a cottage explosion.

The most recent series, which featured the return of several familiar faces, saw long-standing character Tony Hutchinson have a dramatic adventure abroad.

----------

